# Alberta Canada Yarn Shop



## bkennard (May 27, 2012)

I was on a trip recently to Red Deer and decided to look up a yarn shop in Lacombe. I did and all I can say is wow. It was one of the nicest ones I have seen in some time. I had no where near the time to see everything that they carried but was very impressed. They had Knitter's pride needles, Karbonz DPN, Chiagoo needles etc. and the selection of yarn was beyond amazing. A worthwhile stop.


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes was that The Crafty Lady- I live near Edmonton and you are right it is a beautiful store


----------



## bkennard (May 27, 2012)

lululuck said:


> Yes was that The Crafty Lady- I live near Edmonton and you are right it is a beautiful store


It sure was The Craft Lady. I wish she had a web site as I would order from her with no hesitation what so ever. Living in Edson it is a rather long drive to purchase yarn and supplies. I envy your living in Edmonton, I nice drive for a sunny afternoon out!!!


----------



## lululuck (Mar 14, 2011)

She does have a web site www.craftylady.ca but you can't order online but if you know what you want and she has it she may ship to you -there is an email address and phone number on her website-


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for info.When I visit Didsbury I will have to go there!My brother lived in Edmonton before his passing but we never get there anymore. Is a lovely city to explore. He had an antique shop on Whyte and sure do miss him and it. I also search out the quilt shops and there are some nice ones from Calgary to up North. There is a great yarn shop here in Kalispell, Mt. Pricey so mostly go for a color fix! I rarely knit garments so do not spend lots on AG doll clothes and hats and scarves yarn.


----------



## GURU1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks lululuck for mentioning the webpage. Unfortunately, I have never been able to access the email that the web designers provided. If you wish to get a hold of me (Lori), use [email protected] or 403-782-7238. And, yes, I do mailorders! :-D

p.s. I am the owner of The Crafty Lady in Lacombe.


----------

